# Orton: "Rock has stuff written for him"



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

> *Jon Robinson: The Rock recently came back to WWE. What do you think of his return so far and what can we expect to happen when he's actually live on Raw this Monday and he's finally inside the same ring as John Cena and The Miz?*
> 
> Randy Orton: That's an interesting topic. I know them both, and I know Cena a lot better than I know The Rock, obviously, but I've been in the ring with both cutting promos and wrestling. I have to say, though, talking about the whole ring rust thing, John Cena has had about 2,000 matches in the last seven years. The Rock? A big, fat zero. So when it comes to ring rust, I don't care what type of athlete you are, and The Rock is obviously an athletic dude, but Cena has been in the ring. He's been at every show and in every show and making appearances and he has been on the road with the WWE over 300 days a year for the last seven years. The Rock? Virtually non-existent. You see the interviews that The Rock does and he says that he doesn't want to be known as a wrestler. He doesn't want to be known as a sports entertainer or a performer with WWE or a WWE superstar. He wants to be known as an actor. Now all of a sudden he's back in our world telling the fans what they want to hear. He's telling them: "I promise that I will never go away again. I promise that I'm back for good and that I'm here to stay." He said that, what, six or seven weeks ago? Have we even seen him live since then? No. Via satellite. I think Cena will own The Rock. I think Cena is wittier and can go off the cuff. *Cena writes his own stuff while The Rock has stuff written for him. *It just all comes down to who you are in the ring and what kind of performer you are in the ring, and I think Cena is ten times the performer in the ring that The Rock is. This Monday in Chicago, he'll prove it.


Semi-kayfabe interview, source:
http://espn.go.com/espn/thelife/vid...lemania-wwe-all-stars-rock?readmore=fullstory


Interesting to say the least. I know a boat load of the fans on this board were under the assumption that Rocky was the king of improv though we've never really had anything to back up these IWC-made arguments. 

*Not that it's a bad thing of course.* I mean, if the guy is as busy as we think (WWE promotion, Movie promotion, future movie projects, plus being a full-time father, husband and having some time to himself) then if he's too busy to appear on Raw he could easily be too busy to write. Sure, he could be writing a lot of it himself with WWE chiming in here and there, pointing direction etc. Who knows? But yeah, just throwing it in.

Also Orton brings up a good point about ring-rust, though The Rock has been in the business long enough I'm sure it won't be hugely evident if he wrestles again.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

If they do Rock/Cena, just have Rocky win a few matches on RAW to show he still has it, and nobody will bring up the ring rust stuff. It would only hurt Cena if they brought ring rust up in a match between him and Rocky, because then people would be like 'yeah, but Cena didn't beat Rocky at his best, he hasn't wrestled for ages!'. 

Rocky is a busy guy, so it doesn't surprise me people write his shit, although I'm sure he improvises here and there. This seemed pretty evident during his return promo. I doubt the writers threw so many curse words in there.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Maybe some guidelines are written for him, but i'll be damned if that entire speech on his return wasnt improvised....im sure orton exagerated. Atleast i hope he did.


----------



## Rockstar1 (Oct 20, 2008)

He kind of was in character. Cena won't prove anything this monday. The Rock CAN'T be owned on the mic or anywhere else. It's like dividing by zero, equation impossible.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

This portion of the Interview screams Kayfabe. Orton is basically saying the same stuff Cena was saying weeks ago about how he was never there blah blah blah. From the look of it, its just Orton backing Cena, especially with how he said just watch Monday.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

The rocks backstage stuff for sure are written. But I don't think they're 100% written. Didn't he state a few years ago that he wanted to see more unscripted stuff. Like giving guys more freedom on what they said.

Rocks in ring stuff is for sure stuff he makes up on his own. Which is exactly why people loved his promos, cause he's one of the rare guys whos promos are done like that.

But surprised Orton said Cena writes his own stuff. Makes me wonder about his promos though. Cause some weeks they're great, but others they're not as great. I always thought it was the wwe writers forcing Cena to say some stuff, but maybe it wasn't? 

Maybe Cena should be having guys write SOME stuff for him cause he is real busy with all these promotional stuff he has to do for wwe combined with tv and house shows, it'll be hard to come up with 10-15 mins worth of top promo stuff every week with all this going on.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Cena is one of Orton's best mates so of course Orton is going to chat shit on Rock in favour of Cena.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

So cena writes his crappy material? 
I dont wanna hear anymore excuses that creative writes the shit he says.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Nah..he can't memorize the things he does LIVE on that level and there's no way John Cena wrote those raps on his own. He has ghost writers just like folks in rap do. Cena talks like he wants to run for office most of the time and that has carried over at ceremonies, events, and everything else he's ever done outside of the industry. The Rock can improvise on the drop of a dime...something Orton doesn't have a clue how to do because he's a copycat Austin/Jake the Snake wannabe. That kid segment thing the Rock did...the damn didn't make that shit up..they haven't written anything CLOSE to something like that for years. That's some Rock/Jericho type of shit that they like doing to mentally fuck with you and your fanbase. 

The Rock is a VERY, VERY dangerous man to try to shoot with. He will BURY you on LIVE television and there's not a damn thing Vince McMahon can do about it. Especially these days...it's insane to try to come at him sideways.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

In my opinion Rock is the reason everyone has scripted promos these days. Its a well known fact Rock had scripted promos in the past (it was even mentioned before on tv I forget by who, I think Undertaker) and there's no doubt Cena has scripted promos too.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

The interview screams kayfabe, and it's pretty genius if you ask me. Rock is coming to RAW and Wrestlemania to sort out his issues with The Miz and more importantly with Cena. But they're already planting seeds for a future Rock/Orton feud. Randy is clearly in character here; there's no way Cena writes the crap he says every week.

If what Rock has been saying this week is true and he does have more stuff planned after Wrestlemania, then perhaps there are more feuds on the horizon. They've got a feud with Randy waiting in the wings starting right here.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Kayfabe interview nothing to see here

LOL at Orton basically burying Cena though by saying he writes his own promos, so basically Cena has been writing his own shitty material for the last 5 years? Damn John you fucking suck on the mic and Orton is all around horrible so him being a judge of someone's talent is really amusing.

Oh but this is Kayfabe so none of its true anyway but still funny.


----------



## AdamleGM (Aug 29, 2008)

Wait... Cena writes his own stuff?

HAHAHAHAHAHA.

So, the one thing people have been using to defend him, IE "Cena does his best with the corny stuff he gets given" is actually written by Cena himself?

Haha, thats perfect.

CENA SUCKS.


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm not either a Cena hater or a Rock mark but...are we supposed to believe Cena is witty cause he writes silly rhymes by himself? doesn't makes sense to me.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Lol of course Cena has stuff written for him, everyone ddoes these days, there's no hiding that. Orton is just giving his pal Cena sweet words to make him sound far, far superior to The Rock. Interesting how out of character Orton once called The Rock his 'role model'. (Check on the Before They were Superstars 2 dvd)


----------



## Percy Watson (Mar 25, 2011)

Rock vs Cena vs Miz will be amazing next week at WrestleMania. Can't wait for the match to be made official.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

at least cena comes up with his own stuff. Everyone thought rock was this great guy on the mic but he gets stuff written for him LOL


----------



## Sgt Lampshade (Mar 17, 2010)

bboy said:


> at least cena comes up with his own stuff. Everyone thought rock was this great guy on the mic but he gets stuff written for him LOL


I think you know deep down that isn't true.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

bboy said:


> at least cena comes up with his own stuff. Everyone thought rock was this great guy on the mic but he gets stuff written for him LOL


Because Orton, the bag shitter, says so? HAHA


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

bboy said:


> at least cena comes up with his own stuff. Everyone thought rock was this great guy on the mic but he gets stuff written for him LOL


Lol I was waiting for you to post your opinion, never fails to put a smile on my face.
Orton's obviously talking out of his ass and defending the company guy which is the right thing to do. Everyone (including Rock, Cena) get their stuff wrote for them.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Rock has some stuff written for him, Cena has some stuff written for him, but both are brilliant improvisers.


----------



## mumbo230 (Oct 4, 2007)

If I was Cena the last thing I would want credit for is writing my own garbage. I would want to distance myself from those shitty jokes as much as possible.


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

Awh poor little Orton is mad because Rock never included him in his message. Smarks love to compare Rock to Cena and Austin to Orton, but the thing is, no one else sees Orton as a top dog, and he's certainly not on the level of Rock, Austin or even Cena. It's obvious that Orton's trying too hard for attention.


----------



## Dr S (Dec 14, 2008)

From Cena's twitter



> Read the last bit of this interview! so proud of @RandyOrton for stickin with @JohnCena like that! A true man. http://es.pn/h7cB7H





> Thank you Randy. That means more than you know. Thank you.


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

Nexus One said:


> Because Orton, the bag shitter, says so? HAHA


It's a better source than say, IWC's assumptions. Eg.


> Rocks in ring stuff is for sure stuff he makes up on his own. Which is exactly why people loved his promos, cause he's one of the rare guys whos promos are done like that.


This was my point, how do we know this stuff with literally no evidence either way?

I mean yes, some things are blatantly improvised (The Undertaker's famous "Say "What" if you sleep with your sister" after they heckled him with the "What" chants, The Rock's reaction when Foley accidentally knocked off his sunglasses etc.) but we have nothing to say The Rock's promo's are totally improv.

The thing is, when you hit main event and you get breathing room to write your own material, I can only assume that they write in the same way a stand-up comedian would - They'd have a piece of A4 with bullet points of who/what to cover, maybe with a few good one-liners you wanna' include. There's not a chance that somebody could have a ten minute+ in-ring promo and be given a full-on script to learn, their schedule is way too rigorous.


> Rock has some stuff written for him, Cena has some stuff written for him, but both are brilliant improvisers.


Good call.


> Awh poor little Orton is mad because Rock never included him in his message.


LOL.
You mean Rock didn't mention a guy he is not feuding with? Wow, shocking...


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Rock has always had Brian Gewirtz write for him. He obviously still adlibs and plays off the crowd though. I'm sure "bowl of fruity pebbles" and "yabba dabba bitch" was written for him.

Orton and Cena both clearly have shit written for them too though.


----------



## Percy Watson (Mar 25, 2011)

mumbo230 said:


> If I was Cena the last thing I would want credit for is writing my own garbage. I would want to distance myself from those shitty jokes as much as possible.



It's a good thing you're just some mark and not Cena! No one wants to know what promos you would cut.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Dr S said:


> From Cena's twitter


This is also making The Rock out to be the bad guy. Which is what it seems WWE wants to do. They are trying everything to get the majority on Cena's side. Cena just thanked Orton on Twitter and now the "Universe" is going to truly believe everything Orton just said.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Rock>Cena


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

lol at the blind rocky marks trying to defend him. HE DOESN'T IMPROVISE IT.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

And it's not keyfabe, he mention writing and writers.

When in keyfabe, they don't norm mention writers.

This is what he thinks, the stupid punk.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Hiplop™ said:


> lol at the blind rocky marks trying to defend him. HE DOESN'T IMPROVISE IT.


Of course he does.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

What is even more disturbing is that Cena has been witting his own stuff. Dear God Cena, I never thought I'd say this, but I beg you let the writers write your stuff from now on.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

LOL Orton.

Pass me the sick bucket and take your dick out of Johns butt.

Rock is, always has been, and always will be, 10x the performer and entertainer Cena has ever been.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

I think it's because he's still not comfortable with his return to improv or write his own lines just yet. 

Plus he's Dwayne Johnson playing The Rock, whereas John Cena is just John Cena.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

dan_marino said:


> What is even more disturbing is that Cena has been witting his own stuff. Dear God Cena, I never thought I'd say this, but I beg you let the writers write your stuff from now on.


Indeed, Cena should doing this :$ at that interview, instead of praising it.

People are onto the mug now.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

MrWalsh said:


> Kayfabe interview nothing to see here


This.

Kinda hilarious how real it still is to some people, damn it.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

So, all of those horrendous Rock promos that he has been doing since his great debut one was written by writers? Well, that explains a lot.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Percy Watson said:


> It's a good thing you're just some mark and not Cena! No one wants to know what promos you would cut.


But he is right.

Cena's promos are God awful on every single level know to man. They are beyond terrible.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> lol at the blind rocky marks trying to defend him. HE DOESN'T IMPROVISE IT.


Blind? Who is this little knucklehead and when have you ever counted? Go jack off to your Cena poster.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Adramelech said:


> This.
> 
> Kinda hilarious how real it still is to some people, damn it.


It is not keyfabe, if it was he wouldn't of mention writers.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

If Cena really does right his own promos then he needs a ghost writer FAST.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

> I mean yes, some things are blatantly improvised (The Undertaker's famous "Say "What" if you sleep with your sister" after they heckled him with the "What" chants, The Rock's reaction when Foley accidentally knocked off his sunglasses etc.) but we have nothing to say The Rock's promo's are totally improv.
> 
> The thing is, when you hit main event and you get breathing room to write your own material, I can only assume that they write in the same way a stand-up comedian would - They'd have a piece of A4 with bullet points of who/what to cover, maybe with a few good one-liners you wanna' include. There's not a chance that somebody could have a ten minute+ in-ring promo and be given a full-on script to learn, their schedule is way too rigorous.


So now the Undertaker can think faster on his feet than the most charismatic LIVE talker anyone has ever seen in this industry? Those 20 minute promos where he speaks fluently without ONE stutter or issue that live on in LEGENDARY banter to all of you Youtube babies is the genius of a idiot named Gerwitz? You people believe the word of lowlifes and nobodies. Always have. It's no wonder you've been used to such mediocrity and continue to defend it. 

Nobody wrote the Rock Appreciation Night promo...no one wrote the Toronto promo..that's all him running with a subject and knowing the KEY points to ignite reaction and to make emphasis on subjects that fans never forget. No one has that ability. Not Austin. Not Flair. Not Hogan. Not anyone in history. The Rock is the most emulated wrestler of all time...Orton is proof of that because he used to try to copy the Rock ALL THE TIME in 2004 during his heel/face runs. Think I've forgotten him trying to do the People's eyebrow? Or trying to be serious and keep it with a wedge of comedy that the fans no sold on him? These guys are losers today and if not for the Rock, they would be heading into WM 27 dead in the water.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

not sure that was the smartest thing orton has said - because if cena really does write his own stuff it's horrible and he should use the writers.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Hiplop™ said:


> lol at the blind rocky marks trying to defend him. HE DOESN'T IMPROVISE IT.


lol at this post


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Back in the day Rock used to write his own promo's. Vince said this in one of Rock's old WWE dvd's. Are you guys telling me that Vince is lying for The Rock? Nowadays it's understandable that nobody in the WWE has the power to create their own promo's, even The Rock.

And how the hell is this a Kayfabe interview when Orton is basically admitting that wrestling is scripted? The Only reason Orton and Cena talk shit about Rock is because they know that no matter how much they are shoved down our throats and built to look like megastars, they will never even come close to as big as The Rock is and was in the wrestling business. I'm pretty sure that Orton doesn't give a shit about The Rock coming back for the fans he's just saying this to shit on The Rock.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Nexus One said:


> So now the Undertaker can think faster on his feet than the most charismatic LIVE talker anyone has ever seen in this industry? Those 20 minute promos where he speaks fluently without ONE stutter or issue that live on in LEGENDARY banter to all of you Youtube babies is the genius of a idiot named Gerwitz? You people believe the word of lowlifes and nobodies. Always have. It's no wonder you've been used to such mediocrity and continue to defend it.
> 
> Nobody wrote the Rock Appreciation Night promo...no one wrote the Toronto promo..that's all him running with a subject and knowing the KEY points to ignite reaction and to make emphasis on subjects that fans never forget. No one has that ability. Not Austin. Not Flair. Not Hogan. Not anyone in history. The Rock is the most emulated wrestler of all time...Orton is proof of that because he used to try to copy the Rock ALL THE TIME in 2004 during his heel/face runs. Think I've forgotten him trying to do the People's eyebrow? Or trying to be serious and keep it with a wedge of comedy that the fans no sold on him? These guys are losers today and if not for the Rock, they would be heading into WM 27 dead in the water.


BOOM!!! Fucking spot on.

Great post.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Theproof said:


> Back in the day Rock used to write his own promo's. Vince said this in one of Rock's old WWE dvd's. Are you guys telling me that Vince is lying for The Rock? Nowadays it's understandable that nobody in the WWE has the power to create their own promo's.
> 
> And How the hell is this a Kayfabe interview when Orton is basically admitting that wrestling is scripted?


In Christian's shoot interview he said that Brian Gewirtz wrote a lot for him and The Rock. I still think he improvises, adlibs, only has cliff notes etc. etc.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Nexus One said:


> So now the Undertaker can think faster on his feet than the most charismatic LIVE talker anyone has ever seen in this industry? Those 20 minute promos where he speaks fluently without ONE stutter or issue that live on in LEGENDARY banter to all of you Youtube babies is the genius of a idiot named Gerwitz? You people believe the word of lowlifes and nobodies. Always have. It's no wonder you've been used to such mediocrity and continue to defend it.
> 
> Nobody wrote the Rock Appreciation Night promo...no one wrote the Toronto promo..that's all him running with a subject and knowing the KEY points to ignite reaction and to make emphasis on subjects that fans never forget. No one has that ability. Not Austin. Not Flair. Not Hogan. Not anyone in history. The Rock is the most emulated wrestler of all time...Orton is proof of that because he used to try to copy the Rock ALL THE TIME in 2004 during his heel/face runs. Think I've forgotten him trying to do the People's eyebrow? Or trying to be serious and keep it with a wedge of comedy that the fans no sold on him? These guys are losers today and if not for the Rock, they would be heading into WM 27 dead in the water.


Bingo, now hopefully they shut the fuck up but i doubt that.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

well then i guess cena is extremely crappy creatively.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I dont think all Rock's stuff was written for him


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

scrilla said:


> In Christian's shoot interview he said that Brian Gewirtz wrote a lot for him and The Rock. I still think he improvises, adlibs, only has cliff notes etc. etc.


Oh definitely. I'm sure that he had people giving him the main lines to go over in his promo's to make sure that the point is given inside of his promo's. Like you said, I'm sure he adds a lot to the promo's by himself to make them great.

From Cena's twitter

*"Read the last bit of this interview! so proud of @RandyOrton for stickin with @JohnCena like that! A true man. http://es.pn/h7cB7H"
*

So this pretty much confirms that Orton is kissing Cena's ass. And lol at Orton saying that Cena is ten times the performers as The Rock. This whole Orton/Cena dick sucking is pathetic.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

fair enough if he is on cenas side, i guesse he is his buddy or something. but its kinda hard to take him seriously about cena being able to go off the cuff and going to own rock.
did he see cenas come backs or what??
hes either kayfabing, biased or bitter that rock left wrestling.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*Like people have said every wrestler has something written for them, they have to because they work under time constraints. They are mainly given bullet points and if they're main event talent then they can improv where they see fit. Rock has always been known as a guy who can really shoot from the hip which is what made him great, I will never give credit to brian gewitz for the rocks promos, because i highly doubt the people in creative are capable of delivering that good a promo for any wrestler. Orton should be careful though because if rock can get away with what he's saying about the companies top guy, then god only knows what he could do to orton.*


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

So i guess people can't blame the writers for Cena being such a lame anymore


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Funny thing is, for the longest time it's been reported that Cena does have most of his promos scripted. When he took flack for the homophobic jokes a few weeks ago boys in the back were snickering at WWE blaming him. Might not be true - but sure seems it. WWE doesn't train guys to cut their own promos anymore and Cena came entirely from their system.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

99.3% of people in this topic need to be shot in the fucking head.


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

Okay so first off this guy is a fail from the word go because his name is 'Randy' smh what were his parents thinking.

Secondly a wrestler who has less entertaining ability's than Cena should not even have an opinion. Get to The Rocks level then u can yap until then keeping suck that cena dick.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

RatedR13 said:


> 99.3% of people in this topic need to be shot in the fucking head.


umad


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

In equally surprising news water is wet.

I think we all know that every single person in the WWE goes by a script.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Yes, The Rock has people write for him, not all the time the promo in Toronto and June 2002 was all him. That really shouldn't be ground breaking, but what Randy forgets is The Rock excels in delivery something Cena and Orton himself suck at.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> umad


Nah, actually quite happy at the fact that my theory of every non-paid member (bar about 3 people) is a moron in at least one aspect of life is still in action.

I reserve judgement on those from the UK who realise our country is dreadful, other than some nice towns and countrysides to visit and increase judgement on anyone who follows TNA as an active fan/use old internet memes/joined in 2011/is called WrestlingforEverII.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Also when it comes in-ring performance I will take Jericho and Triple H's opinion ahead of Orton, both have said The Rock was the best single opponents in their careers, along side HBK.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

This thread makes me laugh, it is out there that Gerwitz helped Rocky write stuff for him back in the day. It'll be a mixture of both where they bounce idea's of each other. Same with Cena. Rock just excels in delivery, as does Cena but Rocky edges him out. One thing I know for sure is that nobody on this board knows for sure who writes what.

Plus what I think this thread is forgetting is that Orton is sticking up for his boy.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

The+King_of_Kings said:


> This thread makes me laugh, it is out there that Gerwitz helped Rocky write stuff for him back in the day. It'll be a mixture of both where they bounce idea's of each other. Same with Cena. *Rock just excels in delivery*, as does Cena but Rocky edges him out. One thing I know for sure is that nobody on this board knows for sure who writes what.
> 
> Plus what I think this thread is forgetting is that Orton is sticking up for his boy.


Exactly.

I mean take this promo for example, it is godawful, but the crowd still pops for it. Put Cena in his place here, it would fall flat. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvKn0Qds7QE&feature=related


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

RatedR13 said:


> 99.3% of people in this topic need to be shot in the fucking head.


*True.

Ahh anyway nothing shocking here actualy since Randy is Cena's friend so i can understand this.*


----------



## Maximum007 (Jan 29, 2010)

I hope to God Orton's lying and that Cena really doesn't right his own stuff because if it's true, I feel bad for Cena. His material is horrible.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

This has gotta be kayfabe because Orton sucking Cena's cock this bad is just embarrassing.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

game3525 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I mean take this promo for example, it is godawful, but the crowd still pops for it. Put Cena in his place here, it would fall flat.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvKn0Qds7QE&feature=related


How is that promo terrible? I found it to be hilarious


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

FreakyZo said:


> How is that promo terrible? I found it to be hilarious


the content was pretty dumb, but it looked good only because of the way it was delivered.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

FreakyZo said:


> How is that promo terrible? I found it to be hilarious


I thought it was garbage, he was really getting stale at this time period IMO.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

game3525 said:


> I thought it was garbage, he was really getting stale at this time period IMO.


Agreed, his final run as a heel was so much more fresh, and much more entertaining.


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

None of us work for WWE or its writing team so who are we to know who writes what for who?Jeez.Orton does work for WWE and Im sure he'd know what goes on in that area.


----------



## Fenny2288 (Feb 16, 2011)

RKOMARK said:


> None of us work for WWE or its writing team so who are we to know who writes what for who?Jeez.Orton does work for WWE and Im sure he'd know what goes on in that area.


He's to busy punting everyone and flailing around like an idiot on the mat to pay attention to what is going on.


----------



## Percy Watson (Mar 25, 2011)

Fenny2288 said:


> He's to busy punting everyone and flailing around like an idiot on the mat to pay attention to what is going on.


And don't forget making millions of dollars while you make less than 6 figures.


----------



## Fenny2288 (Feb 16, 2011)

Percy Watson said:


> And don't forget making millions of dollars while you make less than 6 figures.


Wow where the hell did that come from?


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

Percy Watson said:


> And don't forget making millions of dollars while you make less than 6 figures.


That's hilarious coming from a 9 year old with a 10 dollar allowance.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

game3525 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I mean take this promo for example, it is godawful, but the crowd still pops for it. Put Cena in his place here, it would fall flat.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvKn0Qds7QE&feature=related


God awful? The crowd is the bait of his words at every seam of that promo...there's no one who can do ANYTHING CLOSE that in the industry today. HHH's promo from this past Monday though? One of the worst of the last decade and the crowd reaction MORE than proved that.

Got alot of idiots around here..DX was stale back in 1998 yet I saw idiot after idiot praising that fake shit they were doing during all 5 fucking boring reunions.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Judging mic skills on crowd reaction doesn't work, otherwise Goldberg and Rock are on the same level.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Judging mic skills on crowd reaction doesn't work, otherwise Goldberg and Rock are on the same level.


It works easily because when fans TURN THE CHANNEL because your content sucks and no one wants to buy a PPV for you, then you are gonna get futured endeavored while a guy like the Rock is gonna headline whatever the fuck he wants. The Rock has nothing to prove. He's just hear to help out this era that's been lagging and SUCKING for the majority of the last 5 years since Eddie died. It's not his fault that Cena, HHH, Michaels, and all of these guys weren't good enough or charismatic enough to stand out on the mic and in the ring to carry buyrates.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> *It works easily because when fans TURN THE CHANNEL because your content sucks and no one wants to buy a PPV for you, then you are gonna get futured endeavored* while a guy like the Rock is gonna headline whatever the fuck he wants. The Rock has nothing to prove. He's just hear to help out this era that's been lagging and SUCKING for the majority of the last 5 years since Eddie died. It's not his fault that Cena, HHH, Michaels, and all of these guys weren't good enough or charismatic enough to stand out on the mic and in the ring to carry buyrates.


And yet the guys you bash on the mic like Cena and Triple H are 70 billion time world champions.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Good God, I thought _I_ was a big fan of the Rock. You just take it to a totally different level, it's almost inappropriate.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

This is a fucking dumbass thread.

Rock is one of, if not the best, promo guy in the history of pro wrestling.

Nothing will change that, and certainly not somebody as lame as stale as Orton and Cena.

So somebody helped Rock write his promos? Big fricking deal, that is the same with 99% of people in the business.

Cenas promos are God awful, Orton bores the fuck out of everybody.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

SummerLove said:


> Good God, I thought _I_ was a big fan of the Rock. You just take it to a totally different level, it's almost inappropriate.


Yeah, Nexus is full of shit. I love The Rock, but that Raw 2002 promo I posted was terrible, but he was able to get it over because he has excellent delivery. Also saying DX was stale in 1998 is beyond stupid. DX was so fucking over in 1998, and outside of Austin were the top in merchandise.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> And yet the guys you bash on the mic like Cena and Triple H are 70 billion time world champions.


And yet they can't generate buyrates without the Rock, Floyd Mayweather, Stone Cold, or Trump getting involved with the big show. Go figure.



> Also saying DX was stale in 1998 is beyond stupid, because finically that was the peak for them.


Peak, huh? Well..the fans turned on them for the Nation at Summerslam 98. Very overrated in 98.


----------



## Fenny2288 (Feb 16, 2011)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> This is a fucking dumbass thread.
> 
> Rock is one of, if not the best, promo guy in the history of pro wrestling.
> 
> ...


Hey Cena and Orton promos make for good times for napping, getting a snack, or releasing a load.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Judging mic skills on crowd reaction doesn't work, otherwise Goldberg and Rock are on the same level.


Oh it doesn't work now huh?
I could have sworn they were out their to entertain the fans in general and not try to be fake actors. I mean unless your making outlandish claims like R-truth>>>>Cm Punk on the mic due to crowd reactions this gauge would be pretty apt.


----------



## MannyWeb (Oct 26, 2010)

Funny all the Rock bashers are glowing in this light victory, because oh somebody writes the promo for The Rock.

Sorry to burst your bubble, but I'm not one bit surprised, the issue here is delivery and The Rock delivers.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Nexus One said:


> And yet they can't generate buyrates without the Rock, Floyd Mayweather, Stone Cold, or Trump getting involved with the big show. Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> Peak, huh? Well..the fans turned on them for the Nation at Summerslam 98. Very overrated in 98.


It was their peak, their merchandise was second only to Austin during that time period. Also in terms of buy rates, Wrestlemania 21 did better then Wrestlemania 18, so I guess Cena and Triple H can draw without Austin, Rock etc.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

game3525 said:


> It was their peak, their merchandise was second only to Austin during that time period. Also in terms of buy rates, Wrestlemania 21 did better then Wrestlemania 18, so I guess Cena and Triple H can draw without Austin, Rock etc.


The WM that had Hogan guaranteed at the show? Had Austin promoted with Piper? I mean..they don't draw alone. And that was inflation that helped that buyrate out....domestically, it didn't touch WM 18. They have to add in worldwide totals these days to try to compare to those days.



> Funny all the Rock bashers are glowing in this light victory, because oh somebody writes the promo for The Rock.


Victory? The source is Randell Keith Orton. A damn guy who abandoned the army and was a roid abuser. Who gives a FLYING FUCK what this weird son of a bitch has to say. If the WWE could write material that good, they wouldn't be in the jam they're in today.


----------



## MannyWeb (Oct 26, 2010)

Nexus One said:


> Victory?


Light victory, even though it is a pseudo concept.


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

Fenny2288 said:


> Hey Cena and Orton promos make for good times for napping, getting a snack, or releasing a load.


I don't think I'd go around telling the world that you masturbate to John Cena and Randy Orton promos.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

The fact of the matter is... The Rock is the jabroni beating, pie eating, trail blazing, eye brow raising, the peoples champ!!!

Rock>Cena.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Nexus One said:


> And yet they can't generate buyrates without the Rock, Floyd Mayweather, Stone Cold, or Trump getting involved with the big show. Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> Peak, huh? Well..the fans turned on them for the Nation at Summerslam 98. Very overrated in 98.


Mayweather and Trump drew Wrestlemania buys? LOL They couldn't draw a straight line with a ruler.

Regardless of who drew what, if what you say is true then why is it that the last few Wrestlemanias totaled more buys than ANY AE WM when guys like Stone Cold and Rocky were in their prime?



The-Rock-Says said:


> The fact of the matter is... The Rock is the jabroni beating, pie eating, trail blazing, eye brow raising, the peoples champ!!!
> 
> Rock>Cena.


Not in 2011, sir.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

xXWoRMachineXx said:


> Mayweather and Trump drew Wrestlemania buys? LOL They couldn't draw a straight line with a ruler.
> 
> Regardless of who drew what, if what you say is true then why is it that the last few Wrestlemanias totaled more buys than ANY AE WM when guys like Stone Cold and Rocky were in their prime?
> 
> ...


The Rock will always be the peoples champ, guys like Cena are wannabes.


----------



## Fenny2288 (Feb 16, 2011)

soxfan93 said:


> I don't think I'd go around telling the world that you masturbate to John Cena and Randy Orton promos.


Why not? Doesn't everybody? Lol


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

..


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

I say Randy is right, Dwayne has stuff written for him but the way he brings (via satellite, lolsmh) the words to the fans ears is unmatched by any other wrestler. That makes him special in my eyes, not the speech subject, not the catchphrases, but the way he is unbelievably amazing, when he speaks, the way he feels the crowd, interact with it, and all that jazz...


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

The-Rock-Says said:


> ..


Why'd you change your post... It's not a bad thing that Rock vs. Austin didn't outbuy Cena vs. HBK.


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

Im glad we have so many people on here who know the business and whats really written and whats not. But I notice people bash Orton and Cena's promos(scripted or not) but not the biggest channel changer in WWE history The Miz.Wonder why? Could it be hes the IWC hero for 2011? Orton never said he or Cena were better promo guys than The Crock.He just said Rock hasnt been in a match in 7 years and Cena's had about 2,000 matches in that span.

If they have a match Cena will certainly have to carry Crock huge in the match.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

The thing with The Rock is that, usually what he has to say on the mic is not that good. 

But the guy is unparalleled in delivery and is, without a doubt, the most charismatic guy in the history of the business. I can't think of anyone else who would get garbage like roody-poo and popcorn fart to work other than the Rock. 

I find it hard to believe his promos really are written out... I'm sure he's given an outline on what to say at the very least. But it sounds like Cena needs to have his promos a bit more constricted, if this is true. This whole time we've been blaming the writers for his crap, but it sounds like Cena is the true culprit.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

skolpo said:


> Why'd you change your post... It's not a bad thing that Rock vs. Austin didn't outbuy Cena vs. HBK.


I changed it because I got my facts wrong.

That WM got the highest BO ratings because of Trump and Austin.

Austin still the biggest draw.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

This years WM will be the highest one ever, because of Rock, Austin.

Quote me on that.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Cena shouldn't be proud that he writes his own promos considering they absolutely suck. I'd rather Great Khali wrote them.


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

The-Rock-Says said:


> This years WM will be the highest one ever, because of Rock, Austin.
> 
> Quote me on that.


It'll definitely be higher than last year's, but it won't be the highest ever. I'd say a close second.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

RKOMARK said:


> Im glad we have so many people on here who know the business and whats really written and whats not. But I notice people bash Orton and Cena's promos(scripted or not) but not the biggest channel changer in WWE history The Miz.Wonder why? Could it be hes the IWC hero for 2011? Orton never said he or Cena were better promo guys than The Crock.He just said Rock hasnt been in a match in 7 years and Cena's had about 2,000 matches in that span.
> 
> *If they have a match Cena will certainly have to carry Crock huge in the match*.


Doubtful, The Rock rarely suffered ring rust when he took huge chunks of time off in his later days. He is a lot like Michaels, where they are just a natural at it.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

And there goes half of the respect I had for Rock. Cena > Rock is looking like an indisputable every passing day. The Rock keeps getting exposed every week as a mediocre talent that got lucky due to his family connection.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Cena cannot touch The Rock in promos or matches. Regardless of whether he's writing them or not, The Rock's delivery is top notch and in a league of it's own. 

However, a part of me thinks that this interview is scripted. And maybe Orton is referring to The Rock reading off the screen that Cena referenced a few weeks back? I don't know. I've always heard that The Rock comes up with his own stuff, and that's why he's regarded as one of the top talkers ever. I know Cena doesn't write his own stuff... no way.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

skolpo said:


> Why'd you change your post... It's not a bad thing that Rock vs. Austin didn't outbuy Cena vs. HBK.


donald trump was on that ppv.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Azuran said:


> And there goes half of the respect I had for Rock. Cena > Rock is looking like an indisputable every passing day. The Rock keeps getting exposed every week as a mediocre talent that got lucky due to his family connection.


Baaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahaha.

God shut the fuck up.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Azuran said:


> And there goes half of the respect I had for Rock. Cena > Rock is looking like an indisputable every passing day. The Rock keeps getting exposed every week as a mediocre talent that got lucky due to his family connection.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Azuran said:


> And there goes half of the respect I had for Rock. Cena > Rock is looking like an indisputable every passing day. The Rock keeps getting exposed every week as a mediocre talent that got lucky due to his family connection.


Start giving points for stupid post
you get one :agree:


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Azuran said:


> And there goes half of the respect I had for Rock. Cena > Rock is looking like an indisputable every passing day. The Rock keeps getting exposed every week as a mediocre talent that got lucky due to his family connection.


I have seen some awful posts on here, bboy with most.

But this has to be the worst.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

What is next Randal? Was that not really your wife in the bus monday night? Can Hornswoggle really speak English? We all know wrestling is scripted, it should be scripted but the superstars should take the lines their given and entertain the fans and give it their all and best acting so the fans are having fun and the script of what is going on shouldn't feel like a 12 year old wrote it.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

Azuran said:


> And there goes half of the respect I had for Rock. Cena > Rock is looking like an indisputable every passing day. The Rock keeps getting exposed every week as a mediocre talent that got lucky due to his family connection.


----------



## Sgt Lampshade (Mar 17, 2010)

Azuran said:


> And there goes half of the respect I had for Rock. Cena > Rock is looking like an indisputable every passing day. The Rock keeps getting exposed every week as a mediocre talent that got lucky due to his family connection.


Mediocre? Come on, even if you don't like someone you can't deny talent when you see it.


----------



## Najm al Din (Jun 25, 2009)

Wait, if The Rock has his stuff written for him why would Jericho call him one of the best promo-men in history on his twitter? he may have even said the best. Seems like this interview is half kayfabe- half real so its hard to tell


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

I cant believe someone earlier in this thread compared Crock's wrestling talent to HBK's.C'mon. HBK drunk could work circles around Crock.Id love to see Crock try and carry some of the crap HBK and/or Cena had to carry in their careers.Crock was always the one being led by much more talented people in his matches like Austin,HHH and Angle to name a few.He was way overrated in the ring.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Crock ?*


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

RKOMARK said:


> I cant believe someone earlier in this thread compared Crock's wrestling talent to HBK's.C'mon. HBK drunk could work circles around Crock.Id love to see Crock try and carry some of the crap HBK and/or Cena had to carry in their careers.Crock was always the one being led by much more talented people in his matches like Austin,HHH and Angle to name a few.He was way overrated in the ring.


Shawn Michaels was a undercover homosexual his whole life. You got to be kidding me? LOL.



> However, a part of me thinks that this interview is scripted. And maybe Orton is referring to The Rock reading off the screen that Cena referenced a few weeks back? I don't know. I've always heard that The Rock comes up with his own stuff, and that's why he's regarded as one of the top talkers ever. I know Cena doesn't write his own stuff... no way.


Vince Russo, Jericho, Austin, Foley..they've all commented on this. The Rock created all those lines..all of those catchphrases...no one could deliver them like he did. No one can deliver and carry promos on that level with demanding such attention span. It will never be seen again in this industry. Quite honestly, I'm not surprised that Orton and Cena are jealous of that. It must hurt their soul to know a retired Hollywood star is superior to them no matter what they do.


----------



## Napoleon Bonaparte (Feb 19, 2011)

Erm, I've only read the first page but I'm baffled that so many on hre have completely misread Orton's comments. He had just finished talking about ring rust and about the time The Rock had been away. His 'Rock has stuff written for him' is OBVIOUSLY a dig at Rock acting in movies for the past 7 years. He's been reading off scripts for 7 years whilst Cena's been cutting improv promos during that time.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

RKOMARK said:


> I cant believe someone earlier in this thread compared Crock's wrestling talent to HBK's.C'mon. HBK drunk could work circles around Crock.Id love to see Crock try and carry some of the crap HBK and/or Cena had to carry in their careers.Crock was always the one being led by much more talented people in his matches like Austin,HHH and Angle to name a few.He was way overrated in the ring.


And one for you too.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Kingofstuff said:


>


So we aren't allowed to like Cena the number 1 most over pro wrestler in the world right now and a pretty entertaining guy that does everything WWE tells him to do and then some? Wow you are smarter than me. I might wanna start posting here 24/7 and pray to everything that was boring and unentertaining in WWE so I can start understanding some of the IWC's behaviors.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

It's like children were told Santa doesn't exist.


Believe it or not people, The Rock didn't just magically walk in the ring almost 7 years after his appearance and ad-lib his entire promos.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Doesn't need to adlib..just the same bullet point shit he's been doing since day one.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Does it matter if it's written for him? He still delivers it brilliantly and thats his job.


----------



## Napoleon Bonaparte (Feb 19, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> It's like children were told Santa doesn't exist.
> 
> 
> Believe it or not people, The Rock didn't just magically walk in the ring almost 7 years after his appearance and ad-lib his entire promos.


Nobody said he did. Listen, if the likes of Cm Punk and The Miz are given freedom to work off bullet points (Miz said as much on an ESPN interview, and Punk said the same on Colt's radio show) then you can absolutely guarantee that the greatest mic worker in the history of wrestling was given the same allowance. 

Or, you can chose to believe that Rock was reading off a script that contained words that the WWE had outright banned. Words that, during Rock's return promo, the production team initially attempted bleeping before giving up.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> It's like children were told Santa doesn't exist.
> 
> 
> Believe it or not people, The Rock didn't just magically walk in the ring almost 7 years after his appearance and ad-lib his entire promos.


I believe thats what he went to college for buddy communications major right?. He had the talent all along they just needed to give him the mic.

Its like every week someone tries to come up with another reason to down on the Rock when hes singlehandedly saving Wrestlemania right now.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

RKOMARK said:


> I cant believe someone earlier in this thread compared Crock's wrestling talent to HBK's.C'mon. HBK drunk could work circles around Crock.Id love to see Crock try and carry some of the crap HBK and/or Cena had to carry in their careers.Crock was always the one being led by much more talented people in his matches like Austin,HHH and Angle to name a few.He was way overrated in the ring.


When The Rock was on the roster, he was the best all-around wrestler( He could brawl with the likes of Austin and Foley, and he really meshed well with the smaller quicker guys like Jericho and Angle. He was also pretty good with the big guys like Show). When it comes to psychology, storytelling and crowd awareness, you know the things that make the match great. The Rock had no equal, in terms of in-ring performance The Rock is top 5 all-time. I mean The Rock got a great match out of Hogan in 2002, while great workers like Hunter and Taker couldn't not that year.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Maybe Orton feels a sense of loyalty to Cena because they both came through OVW during the same early 2000s era.

His opinion on Cena's verbal ability vs Rock's verbal ability is pretty staggering though, if he genuinely believes everything he is saying, given Rock has proven he can deliver without a script, whereas Cena hasn't, and has in fact bombed pretty frequently either way.

Of course this is Orton, and if anyone knows about great promos, it's him


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

One question, How the fuck would Orton know? And who the fuck cares what he thinks? Rock>>>>Cena and Rock>>>>>>>Orton forever. Orton is losing my respect with this dick riding and asinine opinions. Friends or not, face of company or not give a real opinion and let him know Rock is waay better.


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

orton cena fist bump ftw


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

Im sure that MOST of the guys have stuff written for them, however many of the top guys supposedly ad lib parts of their promos.


----------



## BalooUpoo (Dec 29, 2010)

Orton has beady little eyes, never trust the word of someone with beady little eyes. They lie!


----------



## Nodus (Mar 26, 2011)

They have a team of writers. The entire show is scripted. There is some wiggle room for ad libbing. Isn't this obvious? It's the delivery and execution of the lines that makes someone a good mic worker.


----------



## citricopinions (Jan 16, 2011)

Nodus said:


> They have a team of writers. The entire show is scripted. There is some wiggle room for ad libbing. Isn't this obvious? It's the delivery and execution of the lines that makes someone a good mic worker.


Quoted for common sense


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

does it really matter? I mean, is it really THAT big a deal? who cares who writes or says what, all i care is that the words that come out of their mouth flow well and make for a good promo. i couldn't give one shit if they thought it up on the spot or ten people got together, had a circle jerk and wrote it out. who gives a fuck about the process, it's the result that's most important. 

if Cena does really write his own promos, that wouldn't be surprising. but i'm just going to assume there has been six pages of "CENA WRITES HIS OWN STUFF LOL AWFUL." it's pretty clear he's not writing for you, i don't know how much more obvious he could make it, he practically goes out of his way to be as cheesy as he can. he recognizes where his fan base is and caters to it, and that's fine. judging by all the kids that love him, he's not doing too bad a job. 

but i really don't care if the Rock writes his own promos or not. if he comes out, and he's electrifying on the mic, i'm ok with whatever happened to make that happen. and obviously even if someone did write something for him, he's not going word for word. the man is an entertainer, the man knows how to add in whatever he wants to add in that could work. it's really just people making a bigger deal out of a kayfabe interview than necessary.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Orton should be tested because he is obviously on drugs if he believes the crap he is spewing. I would take Jericho's opinion who happens to be one of the all time great mic workers over Orton's who is average at best. And Jericho says the Rock is far suoperior on the mic to anybody currently in the wwe right now. And if Cena writes his own promos, that's really pathetic considering his promos have been garbage for the past 8 years.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> So we aren't allowed to like Cena the number 1 most over pro wrestler in the world right now and a pretty entertaining guy that does everything WWE tells him to do and then some? Wow you are smarter than me. I might wanna start posting here 24/7 and pray to everything that was boring and unentertaining in WWE so I can start understanding some of the IWC's behaviors.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey, if Rock can do 10+ min promos and electrify the crowd then I can't complain.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

If this isn't kayfabe, Orton should seriously consider getting his dick out of Cena's mouth before conducting interviews.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Orton loses all credibility when he says Cena is 10 times the performer in the ring that the Rock is. I didn't know Cena was Shawn Michaels. Cena is an average wrestler at best which wouldn't even make him 10 times the performer the Great Khali is and Khali might be the worse wrestler on the planet.


----------



## Heckrashi (Feb 26, 2011)

They need to shut their crap really. Orton and Cena, had Rocky stayed, you be jobbin every day in good ol' Ohio Valley.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

RatedR13 said:


> Nah, actually quite happy at the fact that my theory of every non-paid member (bar about 3 people) is a moron in at least one aspect of life is still in action.
> 
> I reserve judgement on those from the UK who realise our country is dreadful, other than some nice towns and countrysides to visit and increase judgement on anyone who follows TNA as an active fan/use old internet memes/joined in 2011/is called WrestlingforEverII.


Relax dude. Its not that serious.


----------



## leglock (Oct 3, 2010)

Everyone's favorite writer (Brian Gewirtz) wrote a lot of Rock's Hollywood heel material. Ferrara has mentioned some of the things in the past that he's written for Rock too.

Why are people surprised and denying?


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

lol @ the thought of ed ferrara saying something truthful.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

JTB33b said:


> Orton loses all credibility when he says *Cena is 10 times the performer in the ring that the Rock is.*




Good point, I'd put it more at 3-4 times.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't get the issue. People really thought Rock wrote his own stuff? I don't see how it matters anyway, as long as it's enjoyable. For all I care, Hornswoggle wrote Rock's promos.

For those thinking this interview is kayfabe, read the rest of the article:



> Imagine what's it like growing up in a WWE locker room.
> 
> Walk around the corner and you might find the 500-pound "Andre The Giant" playing cards with "The Brain," a midget or even a "Macho Man." Turn down the hall and you could stand face-to-face with everyone from a "King" to "the Conquistadors."
> 
> ...


That's the furthest from kayfabe I think you can be.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

nexus one posts get worse and worse


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

maybe he's true so i dont wanna bash him, but he sure is doing a lot of ass-kissing. I am starting to hate Orton, he breaks dreams of guys like Kofi and Anderson of becoming main eventers, i think he has always been and is ass-kissing so that WWE always listens to him when he wants something to happen. 

And BTW, If Cena writes his own stuff, he can't come up with anything good, because If you have seen Rock's promos you know what kind of humor that guy has and he can produce 10/10 promos, UNLIKE CENA. The Rock's return promo was done by himself so that explains how he can do a lot better Promos then Cena. TBH, if Rock doesn't write his own promos and Cena does, it just proves that Vince gives Cena a chance to do it himself but he doesn't give Rock the chance, which is ridicules.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Interesting stories in that interview. The 80s and early 90s had some interesting characters.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Definitely. The stuff about Jake the Snake is especially interesting considering the similarities betweeen the 2 characters. No doubt Roberts was an influence on Orton.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

rcc said:


> Definitely. The stuff about Jake the Snake is especially interesting considering the similarities betweeen the 2 characters. No doubt Roberts was an influence on Orton.




Now, if only Orton could be half as good as Roberts was when it comes to character...


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

So half of the people on this thread end up believing Randy ''The lier'' Orton? if i remember, so many legends have called Rock the best mic-worker of all time and said he comes up with stuff himself, so i definitely don't see them lying, because they were in the Era with Rock, Randy has hardly been wrestling in the same time as Rock, How the Fuck would he know anything? Maybe Cena comes up with his own shit, but all he comes up with is ''Shit'', and Rock has been in the greatest promo's of WWE history, and as many legends have said, he makes all those great lines himself, and he delivers them like a pro.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Cena hasn't been allowed to say anything witty since 2005 tbh.


----------



## abv (Sep 24, 2010)

Wait, didn't The Rock said somewhere that during the attitude era he wrote All of his promos? And if Cena really writes his own promos that makes him even more talentless. That means he is not only a poor promo guy but a poor writer as well!


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

It's well documented that Cena and Orton are buddies and kiss each other's asses whenever possible. I really do hope Orton was in keyfabe in that interview because if not then he really needs to grasp the fact that Rock is an actor now. 

Rock has taken time out of his busy schedulue to host Wrestlemania, be grateful instead of disrespecting the guy that is saving this years Wrestlemania!


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

^ that

and also Orton needs to Shut Up and stop being jealous of the fact that he will never save WM like The Rock can.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Relax dude. Its not that serious.


Just a shame the wrestling sections of this site are populated by idiots. I'm relaxed, I'd rather just discuss things than have to fish out the few replies that arent smothering Rock's dick.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Rock has stated many times that he writes all of his own stuff and even though I'm one of the biggest Orton marks on the planet, I've been a fan of Rock's since the beginning and I'm going to have to believe Rock over Orton on this one.


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

If Some IWC hero said this like Miz or Punk most would be all in agreement w/ them but someone who most of the IWC hates like Orton they jump all over him.Figures. So what if Orton sticks up for Cena? Why should he stick up for someone who in 6 months will be back to making D level movies again and acting like the WWE stuff never happened?

Crock is a Miz clone. All mic and no wrestling talent.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

I doubt WWE writers would write so many curses into his return promo. I reckon they layed out the basic stuff he had to say, then just let him have a bit of fun with it to make it his own.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Loool 3 baby girls? Poor HHH, he should just adopt a successor.


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

Nexus One said:


> So now the Undertaker can think faster on his feet than the most charismatic LIVE talker anyone has ever seen in this industry? Those 20 minute promos where he speaks fluently without ONE stutter or issue that live on in LEGENDARY banter to all of you Youtube babies is the genius of a idiot named Gerwitz? You people believe the word of lowlifes and nobodies. Always have. It's no wonder you've been used to such mediocrity and continue to defend it.
> 
> Nobody wrote the Rock Appreciation Night promo...no one wrote the Toronto promo..that's all him running with a subject and knowing the KEY points to ignite reaction and to make emphasis on subjects that fans never forget. No one has that ability. Not Austin. Not Flair. Not Hogan. Not anyone in history. The Rock is the most emulated wrestler of all time...Orton is proof of that because he used to try to copy the Rock ALL THE TIME in 2004 during his heel/face runs. Think I've forgotten him trying to do the People's eyebrow? Or trying to be serious and keep it with a wedge of comedy that the fans no sold on him? These guys are losers today and if not for the Rock, they would be heading into WM 27 dead in the water.


Quoted for fucking truth!


----------



## Kydd Wylde (Dec 1, 2007)

RKOMARK said:


> If Some IWC hero said this like Miz or Punk most would be all in agreement w/ them but someone who most of the IWC hates like Orton they jump all over him.Figures. So what if Orton sticks up for Cena? Why should he stick up for someone who in 6 months will be back to making D level movies again and acting like the WWE stuff never happened?
> 
> Crock is a Miz clone. All mic and no wrestling talent.


I dunno how The Rock is a clone of The Miz when Rocky came first? :S

Also 'The Crock' is gonna catch on as much as CM Sucks did...


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

RKOMARK said:


> If Some IWC hero said this like Miz or Punk most would be all in agreement w/ them but someone who most of the IWC hates like Orton they jump all over him.Figures. So what if Orton sticks up for Cena? Why should he stick up for someone who in 6 months will be back to making D level movies again and acting like the WWE stuff never happened?
> 
> Crock is a Miz clone. All mic and no wrestling talent.



No one would agree with them either, maybe they would but everyone hates Cena more then Rock so it doesn't matter who says it. and BTW Orton doesn't' know shit about Rock nor does Punk or Miz, they were never wrestling in the same time as Rock, if i would agree to someone saying this, then it should be someone like Jericho. Jericho and many other Legends of Rock's WWE time said themselves that Rock is the best mic worker and comes up with all lines himself, and everyone knows that WWE is scripted so they write his promos but Rock comes up with the lines. Now, Orton doesn't write his own stuff either so he shouldn't be a hypocrite. Cena may write his own stuff, but he sure sucks at doing so, unlike Rock as we have heard his promos and how good they were. 

Rock is 10 times better then Miz at mic skills, and he is also 5 times better then Miz at wrestling, so you can take your BS and stick it straight up your monkey ass. I think you have never seen The Rock's matches and how he can make them amazing.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

Orton just told us to not blame the creative for Cena's promos, BUT BLAME CENA HIMSELF!


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

RKOMARK said:


> If Some IWC hero said this like Miz or Punk most would be all in agreement w/ them but someone who most of the IWC hates like Orton they jump all over him.Figures. So what if Orton sticks up for Cena? Why should he stick up for someone who in 6 months will be back to making D level movies again and acting like the WWE stuff never happened?
> 
> Crock is a Miz clone. All mic and no wrestling talent.


And Randy Orton just ooooozes wrestling ability and talent in general, right? fpalm

gtfo. honestly.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

If anyone here has read Jericho's second book they'll remember that when Jericho first debuted he wrote his own promos and went over them with Vince Russo. He had very little input from writers. And when the writers were tasked to come up with names for his finisher they came up with some of the worst names possible. No way the writers wrote Rock's promos. Guidelines yes, but a monologue that Rock had to read, memorize, and then deliver? Don't believe it. Also, when Jericho writes about his time doing improv comedy he credits Rock and Austin for helping him as they were/are improv kings.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Randy Orton doesn't know the Rock he knows Cena so if hes talking about either of the two who am I more likely to believe him about?


----------



## nachoman (Mar 1, 2011)

i really wouldnt pay too much attention to any controversial comments by any wrestlers until wrestlemanias over.

These Orton comments just smell like the WWE publicity machine ramping up to wrestlemania.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I will be looking foward to Monday night big time, This interview was probably just most was saying in character. Because we all know the rock is an actor, but wrestling is in his blood. I am sure Orton doesn't want the back to bury his career LoL.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

:lmao @ all the people saying 'I'm not surprised Rocky has his stuff written" when 7 weeks ago everyone was saying 'Do you see how interesting un-scripted promos are/"

Man IWC I love you people.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

sharkboy22 said:


> :lmao @ all the people saying 'I'm not surprised Rocky has his stuff written" when 7 weeks ago everyone was saying 'Do you see how interesting un-scripted promos are/"
> 
> Man IWC I love you people.


Every WWE super star has stuff written for them, it's how they go out their and put their own flavor into it. Orton should know that as busy as the rock is of course he is gonna have stuff written for him. Some ppl on here must really think the rock is staying past MANIA.


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

Rock/Orton feud now this I want to see


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Terry Gyimah said:


> Rock/Orton feud now this I want to see


That's the thing Orton isn't a challenge for Rock this was proven back in 2004, Th is why Cena is holding his ground with the rock, because Cena has par mic skills.


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

But Orton is The Viper, all he has to do is Punt Rock in the skull


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

In storyline terms, The Rock and Randy Orton do have past history, remember this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UbQd0jzCTc and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9evOLO1KXs

The only way Rock/Orton happened is if Orton turned heel (whether a double turn could occur during the current Orton/Punk feud, I don't know... could happen)


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

Orton turns heel for their feud, or how about The Rock turns heel for this feud instead, HEEL ROCK VS BABYFACE ORTON


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

sharkboy22 said:


> :lmao @ all the people saying 'I'm not surprised Rocky has his stuff written" when 7 weeks ago everyone was saying 'Do you see how interesting un-scripted promos are/"
> 
> Man IWC I love you people.


It is quite hilarious, majority of people on this site just do not want to admit being wrong and I am ashamed of some Rock marks on here just now making up shit-they are getting desperate as Miz marks thinking he has no flaws.

Edit: Another thing that really is interesting is that John Cena write his own promos, so there is absolutely no excuse from his fans that he is given shitty material. Like some people said already, I wish management/creative would write his promos for him cause I really can't believe Cena mindset is a 5 year old on and off screen.


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

They should have feuded back when Orton was in Evolution, an Orton/Rock feud, a one on one feud would have been awesome, but now Orton is The Viper, so all he has to do is Punt Kick The Rock and he would get instant heat


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

Rock does write most of his own stuff but I'm sure he also writes it with creative or they give each other pointers. Either way its sure to be a team effort some of the time.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> That's the thing Orton isn't a challenge for Rock this was proven back in 2004, Th is why Cena is holding his ground with the rock, because Cena has par mic skills.


Yeah cos Orton really was the same star then that he is now.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Uh, it's well known Rock is given bullet points to hit. This was clarified nearly ten years ago. The surprising thing is Cena writing his own promos. Clearly we need to hand them off to creative then if that's the best he's managing.

Rock shouldn't have bothered coming back anyway. My opinion from day one and it hasn't changed. There is no professional courtesy in wrestling. All he's doing is a favour to the WWE, one they don't really deserve quite frankly. He's bigger than the WWE. Leave them behind and move on.


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey Shawn Morrison,Orton and Cena both debuted in WWE in 2002,I do believe Rock was still in WWE then so they both know Rock.Rock is just back in WWE because he knows his movie career has faded.Prove is his last movie's numbers for example.


And he knew that so he went crying back to Vince to try and keep his fading star in the spotlight.In 6 months from now we'll all have forgotten he was even in WWE and by then Rock will be on trutv's World's Dumbest Criminals w/ all those washed up hasbeens trying to keep their long gone 'fame."


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

RKOMARK said:


> Hey Shawn Morrison,Orton and Cena both debuted in WWE in 2002,I do believe Rock was still in WWE then so they both know Rock.Rock is just back in WWE because he knows his movie career has faded.Prove is his last movie's numbers for example.



GTFO


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey jackoff,thats the guys username on p.16 if you look at the thread.Next time take your head out of your butt before posting.


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

Sorry for not going through 10 pages of monkey crap. Talking of monkey crap, monkey crap>>>>>>>>>>>>>>orton. Everything you said is false and obviously you are probably having a wank over a randy poster right now.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

How many of you were previously on the WWE Universe forums?


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Orton burying another black talent!!!


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't get why people are arguing about whether Rock's promo's are written for him or not. It doesn't even matter. A large portion of Michael Jackson's work was written for him as well; does that make him a bad performer? Similarly, Taylor Swift writes much of her own work. Does that make her a better artist than Michael Jackson? Same goes for Rock/Cena. I can see why some people would prefer Cena, but preferring him for the reasons Orton laid out is incredibly ignorant.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

radiatedrich said:


> I don't get why people are arguing about whether Rock's promo's are written for him or not. It doesn't even matter. A large portion of Michael Jackson's work was written for him as well; does that make him a bad performer? Similarly, Taylor Swift writes much of her own work. Does that make her a better artist than Michael Jackson? Same goes for Rock/Cena. I can see why some people would prefer Cena, but preferring him for the reasons Orton laid out is incredibly ignorant.


John Cena is one of the absolute worst wrestlers we've ever seen in the inustry. Especially in a top role. Those that prefer Cena are traitors to the business. No matter what, John Cena is a disgrace to everything everyone around here grew up watching. A kiss ass face who acts as a bully as well? Just horrible.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Nexus One said:


> John Cena is one of the absolute worst wrestlers we've ever seen in the inustry. Especially in a top role. Those that prefer Cena are traitors to the business. No matter what, John Cena is a disgrace to everything everyone around here grew up watching. A kiss ass face who acts as a bully as well? Just horrible.


Lol don't be silly. It's just an opinion. I could say Giant Gonzalez is the greatest wrestler who ever lived and I wouldn't be any more wrong than someone who prefers Benoit or Angle. Opinions can't be right or wrong.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

I am not about to read 20 pages but I will say this, Cena needs to pay the person 
whoever writes The Rocks promos according to Randy, because lately his shit sucks.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

There's a reason I have Nexus One blocked. He goes against the saying "everyone deserves an opinion" when in fact he should remain in his padded cell surrounded by posters of The Rock giving motivational speeches.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Dude doesn't know whether he wants to be kayfabe or not. He talks about ring rust which is like lol wut? Matches are predetermined so whether or not rock is in shape would have no bearing on the result. Then he talks about writing which is again ok. If Cena is writing his own shit and the rock is having shit written for him, clearly, Cena needs to hire a writer because some of his stuff is like wow. My only problem with Orton's statement is that he tries to qualify his statement, if you are going to make a statement stand by it. Don't try to ease the blow.

Also, any wrestler not named triple H or Undertaker that doesnt back Cena is basically committing career suicide. Cena is the face of the company, Rock is a blast from the past, who do you think has more pull?


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

RatedR13 said:


> There's a reason I have Nexus One blocked. He goes against the saying "everyone deserves an opinion" when in fact he should remain in his padded cell surrounded by posters of The Rock giving motivational speeches.


So by that rationale I should take you more seriously because "you don't do this" which is essentially the same thing Nexus One does but hey lets ignore that and just lay into people about bullshit that doesn't matter.


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

How is what Im saying bs Another Damn Alias? Orton and Cena did debut in 2002 when Rock was still around. Like it or not Orton is one of,if not the best OVERALL talent going today.I read countless past and presents wrstling talents say that.Just today on Goldust's Twitter he said this "Randy Orton is a cool cat and one of the best in the business...nobodies timing is like his...nobody." Takes a lot more than wrestling talent to be one of the best.

All Rock had for him was mic work and being good only when being carried by better oponents.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

LMFAO....This thread went on for this long? People actually believed Orton's kayfabe interview? 

Newsflash, EVERYONE HAS THEIR STUFF WRITTEN FOR THEM in some form. Hogan, Austin, Rock, Taker, Michaels, Hart.....THAT'S WHY THERE'S A HUGE WWE DIVISION FOR WRITERS. Obviously there's improvising and delivery and times like in the Attitude era where wrestlers had more freedom in having a hand in their own material, but i mean come on now people. The WWE is just trying to get people on board with Cena, and thru Kayfabe nowadays Orton will side with Cena. Like someone else said they're just trying to some get Cena on a level playing field, which will not work in this case.


P.S - Vince (you know the guy who runs everything)has said that the Rock has written his own material in the past. 

And like everyone else said, if Cena honestly does write his own stuff, than he needs to get a ghost writer.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

RKOMARK said:


> How is what Im saying bs Another Damn Alias? Orton and Cena did debut in 2002 when Rock was still around. Like it or not Orton is one of,if not the best OVERALL talent going today.I read countless past and presents wrstling talents say that.Just today on Goldust's Twitter he said this "Randy Orton is a cool cat and one of the best in the business...nobodies timing is like his...nobody." Takes a lot more than wrestling talent to be one of the best.
> 
> All Rock had for him was mic work and being good only when being carried by better oponents.


I hear ya man, but dont' come at the Rock's ring work while defending Orton...I like Orton but his best work was with better performers. One killed his family and the other is a hardcore legend.

Also, at least The Rock didn't bomb in a main event match at one of the most hyped Wrestlemania's ever...


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

RatedR13 said:


> Just a shame the wrestling sections of this site are populated by idiots. I'm relaxed, I'd rather just discuss things than have to fish out the few replies that arent smothering Rock's dick.


True.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

RKOMARK said:


> How is what Im saying bs Another Damn Alias? Orton and Cena did debut in 2002 when Rock was still around. Like it or not Orton is one of,if not the best OVERALL talent going today.I read countless past and presents wrstling talents say that.Just today on Goldust's Twitter he said this "Randy Orton is a cool cat and one of the best in the business...nobodies timing is like his...nobody." Takes a lot more than wrestling talent to be one of the best.
> 
> All Rock had for him was mic work and *being good only when being carried by better oponents*.


That is complete BS.

You can't carry someone who already has a better understanding on what makes match great then anyone else on the roster. When The Rock was active, he was the best all-around wrestler on the roster. He understand psychology and he is really crowd savvy, just look at his match with Brock. The crowd isn't behind him, so he quickly shifts into heel mode. Look how Rock handles that, and then look how badly Lesnar fumbled when the crowd turned on him at Wrestlemania 20.

I mean, The Rock got a great match out of Hulk Hogan in 2002. Triple H, Undertaker, and Angle could not do that. People really need to stop selling the guy short, from an in-ring performance he is in the top five of all-time.


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

RKOMARK said:


> How is what Im saying bs Another Damn Alias? Orton and Cena did debut in 2002 when Rock was still around. Like it or not Orton is one of,if not the best OVERALL talent going today.I read countless past and presents wrstling talents say that.Just today on Goldust's Twitter he said this "Randy Orton is a cool cat and one of the best in the business...nobodies timing is like his...nobody." Takes a lot more than wrestling talent to be one of the best.


Who gives a shit when they debuted, news flash jabroni when they debuted they were not even mid carders, Cena was nothing till 03 when his rapper thing was taking off and orton was trash until evolution dumped him.



RKOMARK said:


> All Rock had for him was mic work and being good only when being carried by better oponents.












This is where you fail cuz by saying shit like that your opinion is a big ol bag of nothing. Orton knows how to keep blood pumping through his body by jumping up and down and rolling around on the mat like a spaztic...he should be doing work out dvds not wrestling, his best move is the fakest kick to the head ever fpalm carried by better opponents dont make me laugh the rock was THE best so who the fuck are you talking about.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Could you people stop talking like the Rock? Its not funny or amusing or clever.


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

I dont care what anyone says,Rock was nowhere near that good in the ting.He had charisma out of his butt but thats it.He just got lucky he was around when greats like Benoit,Jericho,Foley,HHH and Angle were around in their primes when they faced him to carry him.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

"Cena writes his own stuff while The Rock has stuff written for him."

I guess that's why Cena's promos are complete shit whilst The Rock always conveys it excellently. The Rock had near-complete control over them in the Attitude Era when he was killing it like no other, but he still makes something entertaining out of WWE's modern-day scripted stuff too.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

RKOMARK said:


> How is what Im saying bs Another Damn Alias? Orton and Cena did debut in 2002 when Rock was still around. Like it or not Orton is one of,if not the best OVERALL talent going today.I read countless past and presents wrstling talents say that.Just today on Goldust's Twitter he said this "Randy Orton is a cool cat and one of the best in the business...nobodies timing is like his...nobody." Takes a lot more than wrestling talent to be one of the best.
> 
> All Rock had for him was mic work and being good only when being carried by better oponents.


fpalm


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

RKOMARK said:


> I dont care what anyone says,Rock was nowhere near that good in the ting.He had charisma out of his butt but thats it.He just got lucky he was around when greats like Benoit,Jericho,Foley,HHH and Angle were around in their primes when they faced him to carry him.


You obviously don't understand what makes a wrestling match good, The Rock was great because he understand psychology, storytelling and was very crowd savvy, those are the three most important aspect of a match. Like I said, you can't carry someone who understands a match better then you do.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

game3525 said:


> That is complete BS.
> 
> You can't carry someone who already has a better understanding on what makes match great then anyone else on the roster. When The Rock was active, he was the best all-around wrestler on the roster. He understand psychology and he is really crowd savvy, just look at his match with Brock. The crowd isn't behind him, so he quickly shifts into heel mode. Look how Rock handles that, and then look how badly Lesnar fumbled when the crowd turned on him at Wrestlemania 20.
> 
> I mean, The Rock got a great match out of Hulk Hogan in 2002. Triple H, Undertaker, and Angle could not do that. People really need to stop selling the guy short, *from an in-ring performance he is in the top five of all-time.*


I agree that Rock's underrated in the ring but come on this is hilarious.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> I agree that Rock's underrated in the ring but come on this is hilarious.


It is the damn truth, The Rock wasn't the most technical guy. But he was an excellent storyteller, crowd awareness, and had great in-ring psychology. He understood the WWE style better then anyone. In terms of in-ring performers, the only guy IMO who is on par or ahead of him is Michaels.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Fast Five - April
Wrestlemania - April

Fast Five is important for him as Faster was shit. And he knows it.


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

And Orton has those same qualities you mention.Remember the staredown w/Edge last year on The Cutting Edge? Orton didnt have to say a thing,just use his facials and psychology and the crowd was in his hands from the start to finish.Rock could never do that.Orton has the best psychology going today. All he needs are his facials.Timing.Psychology.Ring generalship.Storytelling.Selling 2nd to none.All of it.He has it.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Orton is wooden as _fuck_. If this was 1999 he'd be jobbing on WCW Worldwide.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

RKOMARK said:


> *And Orton has those same qualities you mention.Remember the staredown w/Edge last year on The Cutting Edge? Orton didnt have to say a thing,just use his facials and psychology and the crowd was in his hands from the start to finish.Rock could never do that.Orton has the best psychology going today*. All he needs are his facials.Timing.Psychology.Ring generalship.Storytelling.Selling 2nd to none.All of it.He has it.


:lmao

Hell, The Rock does a stare down with Hogan and the crowd goes wild, he does stare down with Austin or even lesser stars like Triple H and he gets a reaction. Orton and Cena do a stare down....and the crowd is fucking dead.

He can't sniff The Rock's jock when it comes to controlling the crowd or psychology.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

I find it amusing the rock marks are trying to stick up for their hero still.

He was never a great wrestler but yet the rock marks insisted he is the best damn mic worker out there today. Now he gets found out that he has his shit written for him. He is spoonfed like a baby, all the shit he has said since he came back is written for him and all the stuff he said in his career.

Know you're role, roody poo, candy ass, it doesn't matter - all written for him.

It just makes it even more of an insult now to the fans of WWE because this proves he would never have made it into hollywood without WWE. If wwe did not write all the funny catchphrases for rock he would never have got popular and not noticed. But yet he just turned his back on WWE and it's fans without a thank you and left for 7 years.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

bboy said:


> I find it amusing the rock marks are trying to stick up for their hero still.
> 
> He was never a great wrestler but yet the rock marks insisted he is the best damn mic worker out there today. Now he gets found out that he has his shit written for him. He is spoonfed like a baby, all the shit he has said since he came back is written for him and all the stuff he said in his career.
> 
> ...


The Rock made up most of his catchphrases and/or got them from friends and acquaintances throughout his life. Haven't you read his book?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

bboy said:


> I find it amusing the rock marks are trying to stick up for their hero still.
> 
> He was never a great wrestler but yet the rock marks insisted he is the best damn mic worker out there today. Now he gets found out that he has his shit written for him. He is spoonfed like a baby, all the shit he has said since he came back is written for him and all the stuff he said in his career.
> 
> ...












Oh wait... it's bboy.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

bboy said:


> I find it amusing the rock marks are trying to stick up for their hero still.
> 
> He was never a great wrestler but yet the rock marks insisted he is the best damn mic worker out there today. Now he gets found out that he has his shit written for him. He is spoonfed like a baby, all the shit he has said since he came back is written for him and all the stuff he said in his career.
> 
> ...


Rocks catchphrases aren't even funny. He was good untill his 99 faceturn, that was it.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

bboy said:


> I find it amusing the rock marks are trying to stick up for their hero still.
> 
> He was never a great wrestler but yet the rock marks insisted he is the best damn mic worker out there today. Now he gets found out that he has his shit written for him. He is spoonfed like a baby, all the shit he has said since he came back is written for him and all the stuff he said in his career.
> 
> ...


1. Fans stick up for there favorite wrestlers, much like you stick up for Cena, fans will stick up for Rock. Welcome to wrestling 101.

2. Rock was never a great wrestler, and neither is Cena but for WWE standards, he was. They fit there style. You don't have to be a Benoit like or Kurt Angle like man in the ring to make it or be considered a great WWE wrestler.

3. EVERYONE has some aspect of their stuff written for them. It all comes to down to the delivery and hitting on key-points. Orton hasn't exposed anything, this has been known for YEARS. Do your research boy. 

4. Rock did not turn his back on the WWE and did not leave without a thank you. Rock has thanked the WWE, the fans, and the business NUMEROUS times over the time period he was gone and retired from wrestling. Your talking out your ass and refusing to see the entire picture.


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

bboy said:


> I find it amusing the rock marks are trying to stick up for their hero still.
> 
> He was never a great wrestler but yet the rock marks insisted he is the best damn mic worker out there today. Now he gets found out that he has his shit written for him. He is spoonfed like a baby, all the shit he has said since he came back is written for him and all the stuff he said in his career.
> 
> ...


Rock made up ALL of his catchphrases himself...you sir are a roody poo candy ass and you yourself know it.


----------



## Munji (Feb 9, 2011)

Complete disrespect in what is obviously not a kayfabe interview on Ortons part. Theres no defending him here, personally I hope Rock puts him in his place backstage, which btw has fallen quite a bit considerin his character his so stale and boring that all the scripted or non scripted promos in the world couldnt save him from his demise.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

there's no way i just read someome say rock is a top 5 all-time worker.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

From what I remember the Rock always had stuff written for him. Pat Patterson would go over his promos and even came up with some of the Rock's catchphrases. That's not to say the Rock wasn't good at what he does. Denzel Washington's stuff is scripted but he's still a great actor. They write for a character so if The Rock's material is better than John Morrison's material then it's because they put more effort into it and they think Morrison's character should be quoting MJ songs and calling Ziggler "Mr. Ziggles". I'm usuing Morrison because he has had some really bad stuff handed to him. I think what Randy is referring to is Cena's "raps". I'm a hip-hop recording artist and I take pride in my lyricism. Not every body who can rhyme words can rap. Some people thing it's that easy but it's not. The WWE writers are essentially screen writers. John Cena is a rapper. I'm not saying he's a good one but I'm sure he's a better rapper then Ragin Sighn (or however you spell Khali's manager who is also a Raw writer). So if they can't write raps then it's best to put it in the hands of they guy who's had a rap album out. I'm sure Cena's other promos are scripted.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Slam_It said:


> If anyone here has read Jericho's second book they'll remember that when Jericho first debuted he wrote his own promos and went over them with Vince Russo. He had very little input from writers. And when the writers were tasked to come up with names for his finisher they came up with some of the worst names possible. No way the writers wrote Rock's promos. Guidelines yes, but a monologue that Rock had to read, memorize, and then deliver? Don't believe it. Also, when Jericho writes about his time doing improv comedy he credits Rock and Austin for helping him as they were/are improv kings.


quote for win as i read the book too and remember this


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

RKOMARK just shut up. You give us Orton fans a bad rep.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow, i'm sure "Everyone" has stuff written for them....even the bland stuff Randy "Bland" Orton puts out in his promos.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

bboy said:


> I find it amusing the rock marks are trying to stick up for their hero still.
> 
> He was never a great wrestler but yet the rock marks insisted he is the best damn mic worker out there today. Now he gets found out that he has his shit written for him. He is spoonfed like a baby, all the shit he has said since he came back is written for him and all the stuff he said in his career.
> 
> ...


100% bang on.

It's hilarious to see Rock fans getting their panties in a bunch when someone says something negative about their hero. His rapping and little kid promos were embarrassing to watch. I really wanted to stop watching wrestling forever after witnessing those horrid promos.

Rock is nothing more than a parody these days. He really needs to lay off the catchphrases. It's not 1998 anymore.


----------



## Percy Watson (Mar 25, 2011)

bboy said:


> I find it amusing the rock marks are trying to stick up for their hero still.
> 
> He was never a great wrestler but yet the rock marks insisted he is the best damn mic worker out there today. Now he gets found out that he has his shit written for him. He is spoonfed like a baby, all the shit he has said since he came back is written for him and all the stuff he said in his career.
> 
> ...



Are you fucking retarded?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

OMG ALL OF HIS CATCH PHRASES FROM A DECADE AGO WERE WRITTEN FOR HIM? So you're telling me each time he does a promo the writers have to sit down and tell him to say relatively the same thing each promo? 

-_____-

Clearly any Rock promo that involves someone else is pre-written that didn't take a genius to find out.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Azuran said:


> 100% bang on.
> 
> It's hilarious to see Rock fans getting their panties in a bunch when someone says something negative about their hero. His rapping and little kid promos were embarrassing to watch. I really wanted to stop watching wrestling forever after witnessing those horrid promos.


Just like its hilarious to see Miz fans get their panties in a bunch when some bashes the Miz? Or how about when someone bashes Cena? You two need to get over yourselves. Its not that hard to see that Fans will defend their favs. Use your brain. bboy does it for Cena, he is no different from those who do it for Rock. Logic. Use it.


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

Azuran said:


> 100% bang on.
> 
> It's hilarious to see Rock fans getting their panties in a bunch when someone says something negative about their hero. His rapping and little kid promos were embarrassing to watch. I really wanted to stop watching wrestling forever after witnessing those horrid promos.


And? There's a difference between an opinion and straight up disrespect and you, you lil jabroni the miz over the rock, kill yo self because you probably have the worst taste in everything and I feel sorry for your mother.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Why are you talking like the Rock? Seriously, why? Do you think its amusing?


----------



## Elisa (Feb 1, 2011)

What Orton said was likely designed to play into the Rock/Cena feud that they're building, with Cena seen as the man of the people working off his own talent, and the Rock as a pampered Hollywood artificial being. WWE tend not to want their talent to bury other talent in interviews, as Orton did here, without there being some ulterior motive. The motive likely being the three way feud.

At the height of Rock's powers on the mic, he was coming up many with his own promos, and probably still is regardless of what Orton is suggesting.


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

redeadening said:


> Why are you talking like the Rock? Seriously, why? Do you think its amusing?


Is it annoying you? Know your role and shut your mouth! ^_^


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Just like its hilarious to see Miz fans get their panties in a bunch when some bashes the Miz? Or how about when someone bashes Cena? You two need to get over yourselves. Its not that hard to see that Fans will defend their favs. Use your brain. bboy does it for Cena, he is no different from those who do it for Rock. Logic. Use it.


Uh no. Others fans don't got into hysterical rants when someone simply compares their favorite to another. They don't live in denial and say things like Rock being a top 5 worker.

The Rock fans get offended way to easily.


----------



## King Of The Game (Apr 4, 2009)

Brian Gerwitz the head writer for Raw did write Rock's promos, its been said before in interviews by people that he did. But thats not to say Rock didnt have say in his promos because ofcourse he would have. But Cena cant write all of his promos, most of the time he gets shit to say and there's no way he comes up with that stuff. When Cena's on promo wise and does a serious promo is when his best, but he keeps getting comedy for him, which Gerwitz is known for liking to write. Plus Orton is always going to side with Cena considering there like good friends.


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

The Rock is THE number one worker.....whatever that means.


----------



## Percy Watson (Mar 25, 2011)

redeadening said:


> Why are you talking like the Rock? Seriously, why? Do you think its amusing?




TAKE YOUR ROODY POO CANDY ASS DOWN JABRONI DRIVE, HANG A RIGHT ON KNOW YOUR ROLE BLVD, AND SHUT - YOUR - MOUTH!!!


----------



## MarkyMark88 (Aug 5, 2010)

Im sure that Rock's video promos were pre-written (if you couldnt guess from the last one he did then your just stupid). I'm sure that even his live promo was somewhat scripted (be sure to say this, this and that). 

But even if what he is saying is scripted, The Rock is still a great mic worker becuase he makes you believe that he is just saying everything from the heart. Im sure he adds a lot of stuff on the spot. Im sure once he gets going he gets on a roll. He doesnt just recite the words. He does so much more than that.

Every week when Cena speaks though, especially when he starts going his "I WRESTLE BECAUSE I LOVE IT!!!!!" shtick, he just seems to be reciting the same stuff he says everytime. He doesnt really make you believe it.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Azuran said:


> Uh no. Others fans don't got into hysterical rants when someone simply compares their favorite to another. They don't live in denial and say things like Rock being a top 5 worker.
> 
> The Rock fans get offended way to easily.


Uh Yes. This happens with every single wrestler. It is not just limited to die hard fans of The Rock. It happens with EVERY wrestler. Ive seen Cena fans react the same way. Miz fans and so on. There are all types of fans that get offended too easily. Stop trying to single out just one because it has never been that way. Common Sense would tell you this.


----------



## Sgt Lampshade (Mar 17, 2010)

Even if The Rock's promos were/are written for him (He's clearly done improvising), the fact is he was/is always entertaining.

The Rock can take shit and turn it into gold. I mean take the promo that was posted a few pages earlier where he is being interviewed by Coachman.

Imagine if you we're The Rock, and the writers came up to you and said, okay and here we want you to mention Coachman has a fetish for shoving objects up cows rectums, would you think, oh yeah thats grade A material right there, it's pretty much down to delivery and execution.

And despite what people do say, John Cena is charismatic, it's just the character he plays is so bleedin' boring. He can cut good promo's, with the whole fired story-line, you'd think the guy was actually being fired.

But if he is actually writing his own promos, I wouldn't say that's anything to be proud of. Most of the stuff he says is terrible.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

reading jericho book he said that one thing he learn from Rock and Austin over the years is IMPROVISED. in the past the writters giving bullets points to Rock and he goes out deliver..i don't think those are fully scripted because i haven't seen those kind of stuff in years especially Rock and the mini-cena segment


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

AnotherDamnAlias said:


> Is it annoying you? Know your role and shut your mouth! ^_^


If youre going to troll and imitate a wrestler, atleast go for something more original or entertaining.

Like Iron Sheik or Paul Roma.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Of course the promos are scripted. The mistake people seem to be making is thinking of it like an acting script, which it's nothing like. It's like an improv comedian. Before he goes out, he remembers key points of what he wants to say and then fills in the blanks. 

Go watch The Rock's return promo and you can clearly see everything is flowing because he's improvising. The facebook referral would have been thought out obviously and some other points in his speech but everything else was just Rock being Rock.

I don't even know why i'm bothering though, some of the posts on here are mind-numbingly retarded.


----------



## Percy Watson (Mar 25, 2011)

redeadening said:


> If youre going to troll and imitate a wrestler, atleast go for something more original or entertaining.
> 
> Like Iron Sheik or Paul Roma.


Everyone has their shit written for them, fuckass............





IF YA SMELLLLLLALALALALALALLOWWWWW


WHAT 
THE
ROCK






IS
COOKIN'


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

redeadening said:


> If youre going to troll and imitate a wrestler, atleast go for something more original or entertaining.
> 
> Like Iron Sheik or Paul Roma.


Why would I do that when I and 99% of this forum has no interest in them two wrestlers whatsoever. If you dont like it, like Federation, get the F out. Jabroni.


----------



## Percy Watson (Mar 25, 2011)

JABRONI ROODY POO ASS NO PUSSY GETTIN' MOTHERFUCKER


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

@Percy Watson


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Iron Sheik was humbling jabronis before you were even born son. He was the legend. He beat Bob Backlund in Madison Square Garden to win the WWF title and ended a 5 year title reign. He won a gold medal in the fictional Olympics. He broke backs. He suplexed. He beat up Hollywood blondes.

And Paul Roma, well, hes the cornerstone of this industry.


----------



## plange04 (Mar 20, 2011)

The rock was carried by others.... this thread is laughable. Do people not watch the shows or see crowd reactions to people?

So if indeed material is written for all superstars... why is it that only the Rock and a select few others can deliver it so well?


----------



## Percy Watson (Mar 25, 2011)

redeadening said:


> Iron Sheik was humbling jabronis before you were even born son. He was the legend. He beat Bob Backlund in Madison Square Garden to win the WWF title and ended a 5 year title reign. He won a gold medal in the fictional Olympics. He broke backs. He suplexed. He beat up Hollywood blondes.
> 
> And Paul Roma, well, hes the cornerstone of this industry.


hahahaha HE FUCKED ASSES.

I'm now convinced that this guy is just a well disguised troll.

He's still a no-pussy gettin' motherfucker though. Clearly.


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

redeadening said:


> Iron Sheik was humbling jabronis before you were even born son. He was the legend. He beat Bob Backlund in Madison Square Garden to win the WWF title and ended a 5 year title reign. He won a gold medal in the fictional Olympics. He broke backs. He suplexed. He beat up Hollywood blondes.
> 
> And Paul Roma, well, hes the cornerstone of this industry.


I actually know who Iron Sheik is, I have much respect for him, just I do not care for him. Im not a hater though I always respect dudes that laid foundations before a certain generation.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Those are some big words for such a young man Mr Watson. Did you learn them on the playground from your bad influence friend who watches cable TV?

Now as for the topic, its pretty irrelevant if someone wrote the material or not. Or even the extent the Rock wrote the material for him. If entertains and gets a reaction, does it matter? Interview sounded outside kayfabe.

And the Sheik is an icon. And possibly the most unintentionally funny man ever. Anyone who isnt following him on twitter or youtube videos is missing out.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

somebody named themselves Percy Watson and are calling other people trolls? 

sticking around for this thread. carry on guys.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Shut up. Your opinion doesnt matter. You have david Otunga as your display picture. u b trollin


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

redeadening said:


> Shut up. Your opinion doesnt matter. You have david Otunga as your display picture. u b trollin


lol


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

Samee,I dont care if you are an Orton fan,theres people on here quoting Rock's lame catchphrases in this thread like 6 year olds and Im embarrassing? Please. Unless any of us on here work for WWE and know what really goes on backstage like Orton does than who are we to say Orton is right or wrong?


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

RKOMARK said:


> Samee,I dont care if you are an Orton fan,theres people on here quoting Rock's lame catchphrases in this thread like 6 year olds and Im embarrassing? Please. Unless any of us on here work for WWE and know what really goes on backstage like Orton does than who are we to say Orton is right or wrong?


He is wrong because he sucks, if someone sucks they should have no valid opinion on greatness.


----------



## Unsexed (Aug 29, 2010)

Well the whole "cena makes up his stuff" thing agrees with a Wade Barrett interview where he noted that Cena just loves adlibbing lines. As for Rock, well Dave Lagana noted that he worked very closely with Brian Gerwitz. But does it really matter?


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

Man AnotherDamnAlias,you really proved your point there w/ that comment.Wow,you got me on that one.Such wit.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Nexus One said:


> The Rock is a VERY, VERY dangerous man to try to shoot with. He will BURY you on LIVE television and there's not a damn thing Vince McMahon can do about it. Especially these days...it's insane to try to come at him sideways.


i agree with this statement, rock got the crowd in his hand and we have seen it already the Crowd turn on Cena the moment Rock mention Cena...


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

well I find cena a better wrestler than the rock and I'm not even a cena fan

suck on that shit rock fans


----------



## plange04 (Mar 20, 2011)

GamerGirl said:


> well I find cena a better wrestler than the rock and I'm not even a cena fan
> 
> suck on that shit rock fans



Damn! spitting straight venom right here. lol


----------



## Outburstz (Mar 14, 2011)

GamerGirl said:


> *well I find cena a better wrestler* than the rock and I'm not even a cena fan
> 
> suck on that shit rock fans


Then clearly your a troll or you don't know wrestling


----------



## Raymond Stereo (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, if you don't agree with him, you're(see what I did there?) obviously just a troll, or an ignoramus. You just simplified wrestling for everyone, dude.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

redeadening said:


> Shut up. Your opinion doesnt matter. You have david Otunga as your display picture. u b trollin


imagine how awesome it would have been if i still had the DAVID OTUNGA name. me and Percy Watson there could have teamed up, taken over the forum.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Raymond Stereo said:


> Yeah, if you don't agree with *him*, you're(see what I did there?) obviously just a troll, or an ignoramus. You just simplified wrestling for everyone, dude.


I thought that was a girl?


----------



## Raymond Stereo (Mar 27, 2011)

"Him" refers to "Outburstz," whose whole argument scheme seems to be to call anybody he doesn't agree with a troll.


----------



## game27 (Jan 30, 2006)

so cena writes that crap lol


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

Seems Bias to me on Ortons side....


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

This is the perfect topic in defence of pro-abortion.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

I'll just reiterate again what the few sane people in this thread had to say. Why the hell does it matter whether Rock has stuff written for him? I wasn't aware Oscar winners wrote movie scripts. It's just a TV show and Rock is just a superior performer to everyone else on that TV show, and that's why he's talented. 


Oh, and AnotherDamnAlias is quite literally the worst poster I've ever seen. He makes the TNA section look intelligent.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

RKOMARK said:


> Samee,I dont care if you are an Orton fan,theres people on here quoting Rock's lame catchphrases in this thread like 6 year olds and Im embarrassing? Please. Unless any of us on here work for WWE and know what really goes on backstage like Orton does than who are we to say Orton is right or wrong?


You're such a waste of time.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

Percy Watson said:


> Everyone has their shit written for them, fuckass............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually they don't as cena writes his own stuff. He refuses to let anyone write for him. What cena says is what cena has thought of and most of it is from the heart and spur of the moment.

Just because rock has been found out doesn't mean everyone is spoonfed like a baby like him.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

bboy said:


> actually they don't as cena writes his own stuff. He refuses to let anyone write for him. What cena says is what cena has thought of and most of it is from the heart and spur of the moment.
> 
> Just because rock has been found out doesn't mean everyone is spoonfed like a baby like him.


You do realise you're just buried Cena by saying that don't you? If Cena was given this crap to say and had no choice other than to do it he'd be able to blame Creative but if he writes it himself then he's a fucking idiot.


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

Well Cena can come up with his own stuff...But Rock's stuff is far more entertaining that Cena's cheesy kiddie jokes.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

bboy said:


> actually they don't as cena writes his own stuff. He refuses to let anyone write for him. What cena says is what cena has thought of and most of it is from the heart and spur of the moment.


So you work backstage? I highly doubt Cena refuses anything. If Vince laid a pre-written script upon him, he WILL use it.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't really mind Cena, and i'll say he gets a lot of hate sometimes but lets be real here...trying to say Cena writes his own stuff and that puts him above people isn't a good idea...

The rock may have his monkey piss, anus jokes and whatever...but none of them even come close to being as bad as:

Cena saying that he gives another male a "pearl necklace." Cena pretty much called himself a homosexual when he said that.

Remember " JBL is Poopy" Enuff Said. 

That horrible second rap that he did that was supposed to be a knock out? ....ummm yeah...it sucked. Rocks second promo wasn't good but it was way better than that.

If i were a big Cena fan i would sure hope he could come up with better material than Jbl is poopy or giving another man a pearl necklace in a God-Awful (scripted) freestyle done by The Doctor of Suburbanomics.


----------



## Shifte (Jan 16, 2009)

Has no one realised that this might be kayfabe?

Cena says his own stuff, aka, in kayfabe there are no writers. in Kayfabe Rock is an actor, and has writers.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

I know I ask this in every thread but why does anyone pay the gimmick poster any attention anymore? Seriously what the hell guys is the possibility that there really is such a blind fanboy of Cena for you to bash to much of an allure to know your being worked? He's a TROLL. He's not going to admit to being a Troll but he IS, you are being worked, he is saying something to shit stir you, he's been doing this for 6 years. The only reason bboy hasn't STOPPED being a troll is because you all keep falling for it so bad.

Anyway ontopic? Who the fuck cares? Cena says he has people writing for him like... 3-4 years ago, Orton says now that he writes it on his own and Rocky is scripted, McMahon says years ago that Rocky is unscripted, Christian says he and the Rock had a lot of material written for them.

Maybe they are ALL true? The Rock wasn't scripted back then, is for his return or was when he did the return against Orton, which ya know Orton would know since he would have been working with him at the time. Maybe Cena went from Scripted to unscripted to scripted to unscripted again? I dunno and honestly I don't care.

Something is very apparent to me, and should be apparent to everyone else. It doesn't matter how well something is written, it's how it's delivered that counts. Try to think back to university or high school if you didn't go to uni. Think to the times students had to read something out in class, now try to remember how sometimes if this was say a literature class they would have comedy gold infront of them, and they would read it in THE blandest most Mono-Tone voice which sucked the fucking life out of it.

What matters in a Promo is who is saying it and the emotions it's conveying, you could NOT give the Rocks lines to John Morrison and have it be the same, even if Morrison used all the same catchphrases. Neither could Cena in my humble opinion, he would not say those lines the same way the Rock said them.

That's why a promo is more than it's content, a promo is 1/3 Charisma, 1/3 Execution and 1/3 Content. Many will argue that without the Content the Charisma and Execution matter little, I disagree. Usually anyway. So honestly who gives a shit, if the Rock was scripted all those years ago, did it change the emotions you felt? did it shatter your very perception of life and you'll never be able to enjoy a promo again? Fuck NO it didn't, because Old Rocky Boy was the one who made you feel those emotions.


----------



## plange04 (Mar 20, 2011)

bboy said:


> actually they don't as cena writes his own stuff. He refuses to let anyone write for him. What cena says is what cena has thought of and most of it is from the heart and spur of the moment.
> 
> Just because rock has been found out doesn't mean everyone is spoonfed like a baby like him.












This post is so full of fail I dont even know... just keep it moving.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

The Rock's promos became "scripted" in 2001 when Gerwitz was hired for raw... But Orton is out of his damn mind for that shit... come on... Cena has been garbage for YEARS AND YEARS... Rock came back and put all of yall to shame on the mic, with the exception of Punk here and there and Jericho too... but really??? I'm an Orton fan, but thats some outlandish shit to say lol


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

bboy said:


> actually they don't as cena writes his own stuff. He refuses to let anyone write for him. What cena says is what cena has thought of and most of it is from the heart and spur of the moment.
> 
> Just because rock has been found out doesn't mean everyone is spoonfed like a baby like him.


Rock>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Cena!!!!


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

bboy said:


> actually they don't as cena writes his own stuff. He refuses to let anyone write for him. What cena says is what cena has thought of and most of it is from the heart and spur of the moment.
> 
> Just because rock has been found out doesn't mean everyone is spoonfed like a baby like him.


there is no way you're serious you must be a troll - it's just so weird someone can be so infatuated with a wrestler because really if you believe what you're saying, John Cena stuff is horrendous now


----------



## Raymond Stereo (Mar 27, 2011)

Why is everyone here so quick to label those they disagree with as "trolls?" it's very unbecoming.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Raymond Stereo said:


> Why is everyone here so quick to label those they disagree with as "trolls?" it's very unbecoming.


TROLL!!!!


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I find most people in here to be morons, not trolls. They don't mean to be idiots, they just are. The worst thing is that some of them are above the age of 20, which removes any excuse for not applying logic.


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

bboy is such a mong. He clearly doesn't realise that infact what he's saying reflects poorly on Cena. He writes his own stuff and yet he still bores the hell out of many people. The Rock get's given a few bullet points and he goes and cuts an amazing promo. Don't believe me? Go and watch Hollywood Rock's promo in Toronto and his Rock concerts. Some of his lines were funny as fuck and many were spontaneous. Some faviorites:

*"Don't boo the cops they're your cops" 

"Hey! Arrest him...he's guilty of shoving chicken McNuggets straight up his ass!" (even JR couldn't hide the fact that he found it funny).

"You know what Canada....know your role, just shut your mouth, take all your boo's and stick 'um straight up your maple syrup sucking candy asses!"

"Clap your feet 'cos you're momma's a big fat ho dammit!" (to Gillberg)*

bboy lacks any sort of intelligence, which is why he rarely responds to anyone who counters his arguement. I'm pretty sure he's a 14 year old kid.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/5...says-rock-gets-all-his-stuff-written-him.html

Hearing Randy Orton's comments about Rock getting his stuff written for him got me thinking.

I saw an episode of Raw from 1999 today and in this episode Undertaker in a promo says Rock has all his funny catchphrases written for him. He says specifically that "Rock I want you to get you're tv writers that write all you're funny catchphrases for you to write you a eulogy tonight".

Later in the night Rock gets all defensive and denies his promos are written for him. This episode is the episode before Unforgiven 1999 and dated 20th September 1999 if you want to look it up.

It is just funny that even Undertaker said that Rock has all his stuff written for him even in those days. Now Randy Orton has said it so you have 2 wrestlers from different era's who have seen the rock work and both have said that Rock has his stuff written for him.

It's quite interesting


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

bboy said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/5...says-rock-gets-all-his-stuff-written-him.html
> 
> Hearing Randy Orton's comments about Rock getting his stuff written for him got me thinking.
> 
> ...



honestly who gives a shit - have a writer write this for the Rock "asddsa dsadas sad assdas asd sda " and he can make that into something entertaining - it's what he does with the material given to him now what is your excuse for the corny shit john cena says if he writes it himself?


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

1. Does it matter? Even Cena understands how great The Rock is because he called him the greatest entertainer that the WWE has ever had.
2. If you think Rock has all his liness written for him then you're a bit clueless. He'll have bullet points of what he needs to adress.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

No-one in here knows the actual answer. Orton will know more than anyone in here does regarding scripts. Stop being idiots.


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

rcc said:


> I'll just reiterate again what the few sane people in this thread had to say. Why the hell does it matter whether Rock has stuff written for him? I wasn't aware Oscar winners wrote movie scripts. It's just a TV show and Rock is just a superior performer to everyone else on that TV show, and that's why he's talented.
> 
> 
> Oh, and AnotherDamnAlias is quite literally the worst poster I've ever seen. He makes the TNA section look intelligent.


Sorry I dont take internet nerds serious.


----------



## Domingo123 (Jan 12, 2011)

lol even i hate Orton ,he owned Rock


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

Exactly RatedR13. Its what Ive been saying all along. And yes Samee,Im such a waste of time you keep replying back to me. Get back to me when you move out of your parent's basement.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Domingo123 said:


> lol even i hate Orton ,he owned Rock


lolno


----------



## soir8 (Jul 17, 2009)

So Cena has no defense now?

Booyah! Cena hate is back in!

C'mon cool kids, lets get the loathe on!


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Orton needs to shut his mouth and know his role, Jabroni.


----------



## CMPimp (Dec 16, 2008)

Orton is chatin shit, he knows Rock writes his own lines . He knew this time ago when he went face 2 face with the Rock back in 2004.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

IMO.. Orton should use some of his baby oil to rub off Cena's dick.. Atleast The Rock CAN deliver his "written stuff"!.. unlike Boreton who talks, walks and wrestles like a damn robot.

P.S. No doubt, that untalented little fruit loop writes his own stuff..


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

scripted or not no one except maybe austin can touch rock in the promo dept


----------



## dinkibass (May 20, 2008)

I got the feeling that there was some improv on Rocky's return speech. Everything since has been very scripted and it has shown through the Rock's stiff delivery


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

What a terrible _terrible_ thread. The only thing worthwhile in this POS is the fact that Nexus One is still the biggest retard to ever own a computer and that too many people on this forum take wrestling WAY too seriously. fpalm


----------



## AWESOME! (Aug 19, 2010)

Orton is just jealous of Rock, because he's the Viper and not the Rattlesnake.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> What a terrible _terrible_ thread. The only thing worthwhile in this POS is the fact that Nexus One is still the biggest retard to ever own a computer and that too many people on this forum take wrestling WAY too seriously. fpalm


Know your role you jabroni cripple h fan 8*D


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

if u smel wot da rawk iz cukin!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

RatedR13 said:


> if u smel wot da rawk iz cukin!


Awful spelling.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Awful spelling.


Orfull shpellin*


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

RatedR13 said:


> Orfull shpellin*


Its really.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

redeadening said:


> Know your role you jabroni cripple h fan 8*D


cripple H? U needz 2 stfu u stoopid crock fan


----------



## AWESOME! (Aug 19, 2010)

Orton and Cena are good friends. Just sticking up for him, because Cena is afraid of the Rock.


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

The dudes calling everyone retarded cant help but have some fun for themselves, thats more like it people cheer up, wrestling aint real.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes. Way to be on target. Thats why its annoying us, because wrestling is real.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*Let's just call it what it is orton is sticking up for his friend/companyman, and he sounds like he might be positioning himself for a feud with Rock. We all know every single wrestler has something written for them so it's no big deal, with that said i have no idea why orton/punk keep weighing in on this when they have their own match at Mania.*


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

RatedR13 said:


> I find most people in here to be morons, not trolls. They don't mean to be idiots, they just are. The worst thing is that some of them are above the age of 20, which removes any excuse for not applying logic.


IMO posts like this are more annoying than everything else in this thread put together.

And when it comes to Rock having his stuff written, I'd concede, to an extent. Most wrestlers have to get some of their stuff written, in order to push different angles and set up different feuds. But even in Foley's book, it states that the wrestlers had a good amount of creative influence, and were able to pitch ideas to put into their segments.

Foley also said that The Rock improvised a bunch of segments, notably the "This is your Life" segment. 

But I think both Cena and Rock are solid mic workers, with Rock getting the edge on Cena in terms of ability.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

The fact is , that many of the rock's catchphrases (roody pooh , it doesnt matter , just bring it) rock learned them from his barbershop in miami , it is mentioned in one of the rock's documentary home videos ..

i think rock doesnt have a script , but he has a guide as in someone who tells him (Hey rock , i want u to talks about y2j today and insult him about his haircut , or talk about undertaker's tatoos and insult canada while doing that) , 

by th way , the last guy to talks about promos , is randy orton .. anytime he opens his mouth it's 100% boring and ZZZZZZable !

he's the only maineventer thats spent 3 months without cutting one promo .. shows u the level of entertainment this guy has 


as for cena , i think (poopy) and (white jar of mayo) says about it


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

RatedR13 said:


> Orfull shpellin*


I reference to your sig, I have never fucked a moron.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

I don't see this as kayfabe. Seems like Orton's backing up his real life friend.

Or maybe it's more of a dig at the rock.


----------



## BC Hunk (Jan 5, 2011)

*RatedR13 is the biggest troll that i've seen here. He comes out, doesnt post anything related to the topic, yet goes on blasting people who do not share the same point of view as his own. Then he goes on to claim how everybody in the forum today is a fuckin moron. What an attention denied jabroni! be happy son, i paid attention to you. go have an icecream, be happy. :flip *


----------



## LocoLuchador (Mar 31, 2011)

lol


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*ESPN* has been doing some really good interviews of the WWE as of late, specifically SCSA and now Randy Orton..

wonder if this is the Wrestlemania effect that such a mainstream network like ESPN is running WWE stuff

hmm


----------



## Raymond Stereo (Mar 27, 2011)

Nope. It's a coincidence. Just like it was last year, and the year before that.


----------



## West Indian (Sep 17, 2008)

Reading this thread is like seeing the reaction a little kid would have if you told them wrestling isn't real. Wrestlers seldom write their own shit. Rock and Cena are both great on the mic and i'm sure whenever they don't have time to write anything creative does their jobs and tries their best to sound make it genuine. Big woop.


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

Whos Jericho? Oh I know,the wanna be rock star now 'dancing" with 8 other washed up hasbeens.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

Pride_ said:


> Orton was just blowing smoke up his butt buddy Cena's ass. Orton needs to get back on his bus, fuck his actress wife and shut the hell up.
> 
> Also Jericho called the Rock the best promo man, I'll take his word over Randy "resthold" Ortons.


Yeah and at least Rock has mic skills... Orton sucks on the mic.


----------



## wariss (Feb 1, 2010)

And? The Rock is still the best mic worker.


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

Blandy Boreton? Wow,the originality on this board is amazing.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Legend Killer gimmick suited him the most.. his arrogance, over-confidence, pride and that long list of the legends he killed was really entertaining.. Viper was cool for the first few months.. but has become boring.. No doubt about that.


----------

